# NEW some changes to easy sock pattern from marimom



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

easy sock pattern from marimom
This sock begins at the heel and then you do the leg and last, the foot and toe.
1. the socks are done using the magic loop method.
2. use the size needle that you would normally use to make socks. if you are not sure of the size, do a swatch gauge to determine what swatch appears best to you to do your socks. I did my first pair on size 3 and they turned out fit for a giant; I am now using size 2.
3. cast on 12/16 stitches using either Judy's magic cast on or the figure 8 cast on or any other method that you prefer; difference is determined by the foot size and your final gauge swatch. 
4. methods of cast on can be found on u tube.
5. the 1st row is k through the back loops if the sts are twisted. if your sts are not twisted, just k straight. K from 2nd needle.
6. 2nd row - inc by the m1 method after the 2nd and before the 2nd from last st on each needle. 4 new stitches.
7. continue using this method until there are 24/32 st on each needle.
NOTE: some people will need larger socks so if you do increase begin at the cast on with 4 additional stitches and increase the number of st on the needles after the toe by that additional 4 st.
8. k 5 rows. your heel is done!
9. using a piece of waste yarn k across 1st needle. make sure you use a yarn that is easy to see in contrast to your sock yarn.
10. break main yarn leaving a 10 " tail and k over waste yarn or just go on to k 2nd needle with new yarn; the little hole that you may have will be fixed after sock is complete by using the broken yarn.
NOTE: when I get to the part where the yarn is broken I pick up a st or 2 which closes the hole.
11. cont. straight up on calf until sock is 1" shorter than desired and do the cuff. the cuff can be any length you want. use your favorite ribbing method for the cuff. 
12. last row of cuff is stretchy bind off which can also be found on u tube. Jennys surprisingly easy bind off is the one that I use. Or Elizabeth Zimmermans sewn bind off.
da da! half of your sock is done.
now you will be removing your waste yarn which is the most difficult part of this pattern.
13. carefully remove the waste yarn and put the live sts. on your needles. this method can also be found on u tube.
14. k straight for your foot until your sock reaches the bottom of your big toe. yes, you can try the sock on as you go.


NOTE: I have had to add sts on the foot part if it seems to tight in circumference. just be sure to add a total of 4 st at a time as in step 6. on the other hand, if the sock seems too big, you can always decrease 4 sts.
14. once you are at the bottom of your big toe, you will do the opposite of step 6, i.e. every other row just k; every 2nd row dec as the increase.
15. try your sock on to be sure it fits before closing with the kitchener stitch.
NOTE: if the sock is too short at this point cont. to do k rows or take sock back to before you began your decreases and dec every 3rd row on some rows. you will have to determine this.
if the sock is too long.......
oh well, by now you should be able to figure out what to do.

this is my first attempt to write out the pattern so forgive me for going into such detail but I figure better to have too much than too little.

if you find anything that seems "off" just reply to this topic.
I would luv to hear thoughts on this method. 
main thing is to ENJOY!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

NOTE: all replies should be placed here under topic. I will not be able to answer pm's.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks for this!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

you are mighty welcome. hope it works for you.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe I missed it, but did you say what kind/type of yarn you were using? Regular sock yarn or something else? Thanks.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

regular sock yarn. glad you asked.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you. :-D


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

you are both welcome... let me know how your socks turn out.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for that. I have the sock pattern bookmarked for future use after finishing off a few WIPs.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

in response to someone who sent me a pm, this is not the same pattern as the first one. a few significant changes. and please remember to ask all of your questions and put you comments under this topic instead of pm me. I want us all to be able to share in this experience.


----------



## Claire Anita (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear Marimom....Thanks for your time in writing this out. I will definitely try this after I get the pair I'm working on now finished.I agree that knitting socks is addicting! :lol:

Talking about challenges... I haven't tried using 2 or more colors yet...not sure how to add the different yarn...I wonder if one just lets the added color go loosely up the sides...or if you have to cut the yarn on each change...do you know how?

Hopefully someone will see this question and send some good advice along.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

thank you for taking the time and making the effort to share this pattern with us. I have it bookmarked to try if I ever get promised projects completed


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

If I didn't have wips to finish, I would dive right into these socks, however, they will have to wait for the time being. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

Is it possible to post a picture of a pair of socks made with this pattern....One picture is worth a thousand words...and all that. Thanks!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pattern. I can't wait to give it a try! :-D


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

"13. carefully remove the waste yarn and put the live sts. on your needles. this method can also be found on u tube."

I am having trouble finding this technique on YouTube? I think I don't know what to call it. Thanks!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Marimom... I saved your first pattern, so do u suggest I get rid of that and replace it with this one?


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

looking forward to trying this as my first sock project.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

So many sock yarns are multi-colored in stripes and different designs. What kind of yarn are you using now? Perhaps the company has multi-colored yarn. or you can always google "multicolor sock yarn".
Paradise Fibers is having a free shipping sale and I think they have 44 fingering wt yarns.



Claire Anita said:


> Dear Marimom....Thanks for your time in writing this out. I will definitely try this after I get the pair I'm working on now finished.I agree that knitting socks is addicting! :lol:
> 
> Talking about challenges... I haven't tried using 2 or more colors yet...not sure how to add the different yarn...I wonder if one just lets the added color go loosely up the sides...or if you have to cut the yarn on each change...do you know how?
> 
> Hopefully someone will see this question and send some good advice along.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I just googled "removing waste yarn in knitting" and a number of sites came up. Why don't you try again?



Leanna2 said:


> "13. carefully remove the waste yarn and put the live sts. on your needles. this method can also be found on u tube."
> 
> I am having trouble finding this technique on YouTube? I think I don't know what to call it. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is an invaluable "gift". Thank you so much! For convenience, can you put a picture on this site?
Thank you!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

marimom said:


> NOTE: all replies should be placed here under topic. I will not be able to answer pm's.


Hi Marimom, well I finally have free time, that is do what I want, and grabbed the yarn to try your sock. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds interesting and a challenge for a next pair. I have 3 sets of socks and 3 shawls all in progress.
When I get stuck I move on and save it for knitting group. Someone usually knows where I go next and all is well. Hoping to try this style soon.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you...i purchased the socks yarn, but i do not know how to make it....i will try.....


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Great...thanks!????


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you knitting a round between the increases? Thank you


----------

